# growing in a apartment. plz help!



## KoDak (May 27, 2011)

is it truly possible to grow plants in a apartment? will the odor be too strong to conceal? if its possible to grow, where should i grow it and are grow tents worth investing in?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2011)

a few questions in there...I first would like to say it is very Dangerious to grow in An Appartment ..unless your leagle...way to many variables can go on dureing the grow...I have read and seen some peeps grow in Apparts...but never for very long...and please note Im not tryN to scare you...The smell is easy to remove and there are some DIY scrubbers here....And Im looking into a tent now...I grow in a Shed outback...but would like to set a tent up inside....Please be sure to read...read...read...Here this will help:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

im about to try i figuered one at a time should be ok even when im not home my building still reaks with everyone else puffin so


----------



## KoDak (May 27, 2011)

thank u. i guess ill just past. but hey. if i go to 2 marijuana school, will i be certified to grwo?


----------



## KoDak (May 27, 2011)

i just wana grow. i live in a apt. and i dont wa risk it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 27, 2011)

good for you my friend...Not sure where ya live  but have ya thaught abought growing outside...Im  sure theres some places you can plant a seed:aok:



where do I sign up for MJ Class...please note  maybe late everyday:stoned:


----------



## KoDak (May 27, 2011)

i live in michigan. i could prolly do it in someone bck yard. but idk if ill be able to check on it everyday. will it be harder to grow inside or out? cheaper inside or out? easier to grow inside or out.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (May 28, 2011)

hey it really depends on ur location, ppl in ur place and around it. and equipment ur gonna have to buy. Grow tents are really good way to go about it.(i got one in my room 

EDIT- BTW Grow tents are abit expensive and all the equitment u will need inside of it will also cost u so make sure u do ur research.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 28, 2011)

I grow in an apartment and it works out fine...

You need a few things tho:

*Carbon Filter*...Dont grow if you dont have one!!!
*Inline Fan*...you hook this to your CF to create the air scrubbing effect
*Fan Speed Controller*...plug your inline into this so you can slow it down...too slow could cause a humming noise.
*Duct Muffler*...I personally dont use this because I'm medical and dont need to be a ninja about things but they help!
*Grow environment*....you need negative pressure for the filter to work right so a DIY box would work but a Tent is Ideal.

Then you have to worry about getting all of your supplies to you door without your neighbors noticing....

Also note: I've heard some hydro grows are loud because of the pumps involved but I cant see them being louder than an inline fan

Good Luck if you do end up growing....


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2011)

Thanks 420 Osborn.....I didn't really want to type all that up at 3 am in the morning... 

But yeah...420 is spot on....I have 3 tents going in a spare bedroom. Carbon filter is a must in an apartment bld....

Oh biggest thing you need to do is *tell no one*....that is how most peeps get popped.


----------



## Erbal (May 28, 2011)

If you got a good carbon filter and your room designed right, the biggest thing you would have to worry about is something going wrong and your land lord needing to get inside NOW. Lets say the neighbors above you flood the place. Highly unlikely but it has happened to me. Since that type of thing is pretty rare though, you should be good.

Tents are good if you want something that is easy to set up and helps control what gets into your grow area. This can be helpful if your on the ground level.


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> hey it really depends on ur location, ppl in ur place and around it. and equipment ur gonna have to buy. Grow tents are really good way to go about it.(i got one in my room
> 
> EDIT- BTW Grow tents are abit expensive and all the equitment u will need inside of it will also cost u so make sure u do ur research.



if i do a grow tent, can u tell me roughly how much everything would cost. i really wna do this.


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I grow in an apartment and it works out fine...
> 
> You need a few things tho:
> 
> ...





i WILL NOT TELL. is there a website i can go to get these things u speak of..thats of quality. how much roughly would these things cost. how many carbon filters would i need


----------



## jc2010 (May 30, 2011)

i just spent over 500 on a tent setup with carbon filter light and all so it does cost a bit to start.


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

jc2010 said:
			
		

> i just spent over 500 on a tent setup with carbon filter light and all so it does cost a bit to start.



500 is ok. whats a good tent to use? im kinda of begging for help. and where to order the supplies? i need serious help!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

:ciao:  here is the " Tent growers club"..this Group of tent growers will help ya ...look on craigslist for things..and or buy from HTGsuply
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club

take care and be safe


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  here is the "Tent growers club"..this Group of tent growers will help ya ...look on craigslist for things..and or buy from HTGsuply
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club
> 
> take care and be safe




so will i need 2 tents? i see ppl say they hve 1 for veg n 1 for flowering


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

I think you need to chill out! 

Veg and flower run on different time schedules...the ppl who have 2 tents are running a perpetual style or have mother keepers.

If you want to start some seeds/clones and flower them out and then restart one tent will work...

Or use a tent and a closet, to flower in the tent to contain smell and veg in the closet...thats what I do 

EDIT: A standard Can type filter will last about 3-4 runs...depends on the person tho...I've smelled some that were about 5-6 runs old and not a stink came thru.


----------



## jc2010 (May 30, 2011)

hxxp://www.amazon.com/400Watt-Elect...ydroponic/dp/B005215SUO/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1 
 I wish i would have seen this light and ballist before i ordered mine. you dont have to go with a 400 but i figured this was a good deal. Why isnt there a deals thread were we could post things liek this light and such or is there and i didnt see it?


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

im just tryna figure these things out. its alot to learn and i want to get started now! i need to know what all i need in a tent or should i try to purchase the super locker

hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-LOCKER-FI...ltDomain_0&hash=item2eabae67ad#ht_4649wt_1141


----------



## jc2010 (May 30, 2011)

i got my tent for like 70 bucks off amazon and so you dont get into trouble be sure to replave the t's in http to x's. the tent i got was 2x4xlike 60 inchs got a carbon scruber and fan with my light for like i said around 500-600. i dotn know much about super lockers. they seem expensive to me. just look around i gaurantee you can set something up for way cheaper then how much you would spend on the locker. go look at these turn keys to get an idea of what to look for. hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Complete-Grow-Kits.asp


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

im looking  at this tent. do yall believe its strudy enuff,good enuff?

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Reflective-Mylar-Hydroponics-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B0049D3J1Q/ref=pd_sbs_ol_6


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

You guys need to be posting links so that they arent live...

IE... instead of http: use hxxp:


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

jc2010 said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.amazon.com/400Watt-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B005215SUO/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_1
> I wish i would have seen this light and ballist before i ordered mine. you dont have to go with a 400 but i figured this was a good deal. Why isnt there a deals thread were we could post things liek this light and such or is there and i didnt see it?



is this everything i will need in the tent, to get it started


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

And from what I've seen with grow tents...You get what you pay for


----------



## KoDak (May 30, 2011)

is that or good or bad thing. so i should get a more expensive 1 is what u r sayng?


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

You just dont want to buy a cheap one and have a light leak thru the zippers.

Make sure they specify that the zipper is light proof.


----------



## jc2010 (May 30, 2011)

so you are tryen to say make sure there are nice flaps on the zippers?
and i have been using hxxp. not tryen to sound snappy just sayen i read the rules.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 31, 2011)

Kodak, slow your roll buddy.. look around.. think about how many plants you wanna grow at a time.. Read.. ask questions. you got your whole lifetime to grow MJ.. Don't make hasty decesions, The tent you chose is small if you ask me but maybe you just want a few plants.. Go to HTG supply look around on their website.. and good luck.. Hero


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 31, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> is that or good or bad thing. so i should get a more expensive 1 is what u r sayng?


slow down brother, Yu really don't want to get in a hurry. I understand yer excitement,:ignore:  but getting to excited will get yu busted, broke, and/or seriously frustrated. I have been doing this for a year now and I am still working out the kinks, and I have A LOT of money invested in mistakes. Education the hard way can get expensive.  Look up online "access discounts" for lighting, I get my stuff from them, also google "discount hydro". I get a lot of stuff from them as well. Yu will want to start out small since yu are in an apt. try to work out all the bugs b4 trying to grow a whole crop. check on EBAY for used stuff after looking at the stores, be very careful of craigs list as there are boatloads of scammers on that site:doh: The first thing yu need to buy is a good book from amazon on growing Marijuana. I recommend Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook Good luck


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 31, 2011)

Grow tents are a great idea, especially if living in rented accommodation ... easy and quick to put up and even easier and quicker to take down and no need to make modifications to the property. Do not buy a cheap grow tent. As someone already mentioned you'll get light leaks. The more expensive ones have heavy duty zippers too. Opening and closing the tent a few times a day everyday for months/years will take its toll. I bought cheap one few years ago on ebay. Wished I'd spent an extra few quid to begin with and gone with decent one. Having said that I still have and use mine although it had to be patched up and altered a wee bit.

Bought a second 60cm x 60cm "Bud Box" for vegging last year. Spent few quid on that one and it's far more superior.


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

I own 3 grow tents all bought of eBay and not a problem with any of them....I did do some research on the tents I bought *before* I bought them.

Brand name tents are better...no way around that. But not all eBay tents suck....I have assembled and broken down 2 of my three tents numerous times and they still work fine. No light leaks, the zippers still work. My larger flower tent has been broken down twice and still works great.
If ya hve the money get the brand name....but don't let the fact that eBay has cheaper prices totally scare you away from them being an option. I paid 99 bucks shipped for each of my smaller tents(2x2x5) and I think 120 for my larger flower tents(4x4x6.5). 

We have a tent growers club here if you want to look through the thread it has pics of our members set ups....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=Tent+growers


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 1, 2011)

You also have to worry about inspections....I just got notified about one in 3 days...

I hope they dont go in the spare room...


----------



## sweetgreen (Jun 1, 2011)

Secret Jardin(Dark Room II) all the way for tents!! I'm running 2 DR120's, and have a 3x3 flood table in one with 9 girls flowering. 

If you set them up right, you can have them very very very quiet and discrete. Fan, filter, light...etc all in the tent so if you get an inspection, they wouldn't think a thing. Call it a portable closet and throw some clothes on top of it, or a blanket, or whatever.

It's all about perception. I've been in grows where you walk in and think it's a normal pad until they reveal the multiple gardens. Create a story, make it believable and be to sure believe it yourself, and NO ONE should have any reason to want to look in your "tent"

Oh and check out Greners dot come for all your quality hydro and grow gear. They have some of the best prices online anywhere and are good cool people.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 1, 2011)

They would think my tent is a portable closet if there wasnt ducting coming out of it


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 1, 2011)

A few years ago I bought a tent off ebay and withen a couple months the tent ripped in one corner and the zipper broke.  I paid $80 for it so it is true that you get what you pay for.  When I bought a new tent last month I got it from HTG Supply and it has been great so far.  It is smaller than my old one and it cost me $60 more but its worth it.


----------



## KoDak (Jun 1, 2011)

thank u everyone. i will continue to read. its just so much info, and word and etc that i dont know what they exactly mean so i get a lil confused. I think i just wna grow 3 four plants at the most at a time. someone said be careful about getting things shipped to ur house? should i really be worried. when i start off, where should i get my seeds? again thank u everyone. I dont mean to nag with all my excitement. Ill calm down a lil. lol


----------



## KoDak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I own 3 grow tents all bought of eBay and not a problem with any of them....I did do some research on the tents I bought *before* I bought them.
> 
> Brand name tents are better...no way around that. But not all eBay tents suck....I have assembled and broken down 2 of my three tents numerous times and they still work fine. No light leaks, the zippers still work. My larger flower tent has been broken down twice and still works great.
> If ya hve the money get the brand name....but don't let the fact that eBay has cheaper prices totally scare you away from them being an option. I paid 99 bucks shipped for each of my smaller tents(2x2x5) and I think 120 for my larger flower tents(4x4x6.5).
> ...




what r some of the brand name tents i should look for. and another thing, if i just plan to grow 3-4 plants what would u say my plant size should b? thanx in advance


----------



## KoDak (Jun 1, 2011)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Grow tents are a great idea, especially if living in rented accommodation ... easy and quick to put up and even easier and quicker to take down and no need to make modifications to the property. Do not buy a cheap grow tent. As someone already mentioned you'll get light leaks. The more expensive ones have heavy duty zippers too. Opening and closing the tent a few times a day everyday for months/years will take its toll. I bought cheap one few years ago on ebay. Wished I'd spent an extra few quid to begin with and gone with decent one. Having said that I still have and use mine although it had to be patched up and altered a wee bit.
> 
> Bought a second 60cm x 60cm "Bud Box" for vegging last year. Spent few quid on that one and it's far more superior.



i dont know what the veg and flowering and etc.. all mean just yet. how many tents should i get starting out and soon after when will i need more for flowering n veg?


----------



## jc2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

kodak before you buy anything i think you should read ALOT more so u dont waste your money. everything that you need to know is covered here. but realy dont buy anything tell u know what veg and flower and such are. not tryen to be mean but read up and it will never end you will always learn more. but go read the stickys and you should learn quite a bit


----------



## Locked (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the type of smaller tents I have...90 bucks shipped.

   cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-48-X-24-X-60-GROW-BOX-CABINET-/160593836062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256423781e#ht_3877wt_792



This is similar to my flower tent....

   cgi.ebay.com/hydroponic-maylar-grow-tent-budd-box-Cabinet-4x4x6-5-/230627370233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b27664f9#ht_2399wt_689



I agree as far as don't go buying anything till you figure out how you wanna roll....get a game plan, research the products you need, then buy.


----------



## KoDak (Jun 1, 2011)

which r the best lights to use to grow fast, for 3-4 plants? digtal,standard,led, or fluorescent. a certain soil and nutes to use?


----------



## KoDak (Jun 1, 2011)

ok. thanx again


----------



## Locked (Jun 1, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> which r the best lights to use to grow fast, for 3-4 plants? digtal,standard,led, or fluorescent. a certain soil and nutes to use?




I use HO T5's for veg and cldnt be happier.....I hve a 400W and a 600w HPS's for flower.
The amount of lumens you will need depends on the sqr footage of your grow space...rule of thumb dictates 3000 lumens a sqr foot for veg and 5000 lumens a sqr foot for flower.
At this point in time most LED's are only good for veg unless you hve the cash to plunk down on the more expensive LED setups. Jmo

Nutrient choice for me is General Hydroponics FloraNova series....cheap and it works well in soil or hydro. I believe FoxFarms is another popular nutrient choice but I use GH.
Soil dependson what you hve available....I use MG Seed Starter Mix because it is all that I hve local at Home Depot...it doesn't hve time release fertilizers in it like the other Miracle Grow soils....you want to avoid the pre-nuted soil when you can.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as inspections....I just had one and feel the need to explain some things to those who may be facing them.

I have a little boxer...She looks tough and barks tough but doesnt realize she can bite  So she'll bark like crazy whenever ppl knock on the door. 

Thats exactly what happened today with the inspection. She went absolutely crazy when the owners showed up. I answered the door and they asked me to put the dog away. "Thats cool give me one second"

I put the dog in her kennel in the grow room and they never even came close to the door....

So a dog MAY help especially if its a hardcore barker.


----------



## KoDak (Jun 2, 2011)

lol. thats smart 420.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2011)

Yer not being a nag brother, we just hate to see anyone who wants to enjoy the rewards of a personal MJ grow get ahead of themselves and crash n burn. People so often don't realize just how much is involved in growing MJ. Its sooo much more than just putting a seed in dirt, watering it, watching it grow, then smoking it. The more yu learn, the more yu discover that yu don't know. When yu get yer stuff together, definitely get the T5HO flourescent lights, the 6500K bulbs are for vegetative growth (just like with corn or cotton). The plant needs the spectrum of light from these to grow itself strong, and prepare itself to produce fruit. Once it reaches maturity then yu can switch over to the HPS lights and/or 2700K flourescents to begin the flowering phaze of the grow. *The first money yu absolutely need to spend is on a good "how to grow MJ book".* Many of the online stores have them. I get mine from Amazon as they are very secure and reliable. These handbooks will show yu how to do everything from start to finish, even how to set up yer grow room. Then yu can read here all the extra tips and methods.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 3, 2011)

i grew for 2 years in an appartment.. i had the master bedroom with its own bathroom.. i grew in this bathroom.. i did DWC.. did one plant... and did like 8 at a time also in the same space as i did one.. its up 2 you how many you want to do... i built a box out of cardboard and plastic with velcro to close it up.. id close the box when i wanted to shower and shave and stuff and the plants were in dark cycle.. i had 2 400w HPS running.. i bought a 6" can fan to pump out the hot air in the bathroom.. i took the fan in the cealing of the bathroom apart.. U know tha one that U turn on after U **** lol.. there was like a 4" hole there that i ran the duct from the can fan into.. 

thats about it .. i also had a dresser with a big mirror that was wider and taller than the door.. if i had a girl over or something id just pull my dressser in front of the door and they never even knew there was a bathroom there.. 

U can grow there.. but be careful.. most apartments keep a key to every apartment and come thru them every few months to change filters and check the place out.. good luck


----------



## Sour Deez (Jun 3, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> . *The first money yu absolutely need to spend is on a good "how to grow MJ book".* Many of the online stores have them. I get mine from Amazon as they are very secure and reliable. These handbooks will show yu how to do everything from start to finish, even how to set up yer grow room. Then yu can read here all the extra tips and methods.


 Also checkout for the ebooks I got this for my phone so Ican always have it on me for quick reference its Jorge Cervates Bible marijuanagrowing.com/dhtml/ebooks_bible.php#inside


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 3, 2011)

Most of the money spent is a one time purchase and worth every penny IMO.  Best of luck to ya.  I love the dog trick!:laugh:


----------



## KoDak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yer not being a nag brother, we just hate to see anyone who wants to enjoy the rewards of a personal MJ grow get ahead of themselves and crash n burn. People so often don't realize just how much is involved in growing MJ. Its sooo much more than just putting a seed in dirt, watering it, watching it grow, then smoking it. The more yu learn, the more yu discover that yu don't know. When yu get yer stuff together, definitely get the T5HO flourescent lights, the 6500K bulbs are for vegetative growth (just like with corn or cotton). The plant needs the spectrum of light from these to grow itself strong, and prepare itself to produce fruit. Once it reaches maturity then yu can switch over to the HPS lights and/or 2700K flourescents to begin the flowering phaze of the grow. *The first money yu absolutely need to spend is on a good "how to grow MJ book".* Many of the online stores have them. I get mine from Amazon as they are very secure and reliable. These handbooks will show yu how to do everything from start to finish, even how to set up yer grow room. Then yu can read here all the extra tips and methods.



i appreciate that. thanx alot. i slowed down. im continuing my research n ill def buy a book to learn more. appreciate all of u n glad u all dont make me feel stupid with the ?s i have


----------



## KoDak (Jun 4, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i grew for 2 years in an appartment.. i had the master bedroom with its own bathroom.. i grew in this bathroom.. i did DWC.. did one plant... and did like 8 at a time also in the same space as i did one.. its up 2 you how many you want to do... i built a box out of cardboard and plastic with velcro to close it up.. id close the box when i wanted to shower and shave and stuff and the plants were in dark cycle.. i had 2 400w HPS running.. i bought a 6" can fan to pump out the hot air in the bathroom.. i took the fan in the cealing of the bathroom apart.. U know tha one that U turn on after U **** lol.. there was like a 4" hole there that i ran the duct from the can fan into..
> 
> thats about it .. i also had a dresser with a big mirror that was wider and taller than the door.. if i had a girl over or something id just pull my dressser in front of the door and they never even knew there was a bathroom there..
> 
> U can grow there.. but be careful.. most apartments keep a key to every apartment and come thru them every few months to change filters and check the place out.. good luck



thanx for the insight. i will take heed!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2011)

If you buy a book, remember that it is just one person's opinion.  There are many many people here who I would put up against Jorge or Ed any day as far as knowledge of growing goes.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I absolutelyagree with yu Goddess. I have noticed that myself when reading the books that I have. I have even found some contradictions in Jorge's book, but I think that goes back to what yu said about it being opinion, pluss there are so many variables that its easy to contradict oneself if saying something as a definite. The good thing about the books is that they lay out a good floorplan that gives a noob the full picture to "grow" from and build on. (no puns intended)


----------



## KoDak (Jun 23, 2011)

i have enrolled in a class and learning so much info. thanks to u guys, I have slowed down and wanted to take the time out to learn the process. in 5 wks ill be a certified caregiver. Im trying to learn and remember as much as I can. there's so much info to take in. Ill check in with u guys soon if i have any ?s, which I know I will. but quick ?. whn i become a caregiver and legal, should I still be worried how much i run my light? Thanx in advance


----------



## Roddy (Jun 23, 2011)

:welcome: Kodak, good to see another Michigander trying to go legal and provide for themselves! Living in an apartment isn't much of a problem, especially when legal, except for the risk of theft! Going to the school will make you legal to grow, not sure the difference between that and the card itself...

Walk before run, my friend, best to get legal before going crazy with it all. Sending in for the card takes weeks to a month or so, taking the grow classes is a few weeks as well, if memory serves! Don't go getting busted before you're ready!


----------



## Roddy (Jun 23, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> i have enrolled in a class and learning so much info. thanks to u guys, I have slowed down and wanted to take the time out to learn the process. in 5 wks ill be a certified caregiver. Im trying to learn and remember as much as I can. there's so much info to take in. Ill check in with u guys soon if i have any ?s, which I know I will. but quick ?. whn i become a caregiver and legal, should I still be worried how much i run my light? Thanx in advance




LOL< remember that you are learning from someone that thinks they know everything about growing MJ. A friend of mine took the class and learned a lot of misinformation, so always double check what you're not sure of! This place has the best source of info I have found!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

A five week class to be a certified caregiver?????


----------



## KoDak (Jun 23, 2011)

well its over a 6wk period. once a wk!


----------



## KoDak (Jun 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :welcome: Kodak, good to see another Michigander trying to go legal and provide for themselves! Living in an apartment isn't much of a problem, especially when legal, except for the risk of theft! Going to the school will make you legal to grow, not sure the difference between that and the card itself...
> 
> Walk before run, my friend, best to get legal before going crazy with it all. Sending in for the card takes weeks to a month or so, taking the grow classes is a few weeks as well, if memory serves! Don't go getting busted before you're ready!




yea. i just wana do it legal! so if i need any help I can come to me fellow michigander


----------

